# office 2007 configuring every time I open an office app on vista



## armin8487 (Jul 19, 2007)

I installed office 2007 (full install after uninstall of office 2003) on vista yesterday and every time I open an office product, it gives me a message “please wait while Windows configures Microsoft Office professional 2007”. Then it pops a window with a status bar for “Configuration Progress”.

I looked this up online and it said that this was caused by installing as a user, not an administrator. So I uninstalled office entirely, booted, and reinstalled as administrator.

Still doing the same thing. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## andressergio (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey
that behaviour it's from all office versions till now, i didn't see that in 2007, create a new user and see if it does the same, generally office firt starts do that to configure the profile, if it works just backup our profile and make a new one for you

Regards
Sergio


----------



## WebGyver (Oct 5, 2007)

*>> if it works just backup our profile and make a new one for you*


1. How do you do that?

2. Why or how do the profiles get corrupted?


Has anyone else had any luck trying to get this to work?


----------



## andressergio (Jul 30, 2007)

WebGyver
1) 
in XP Documents and Setting\profile_name
in VISTA Users\your profile_name

you log as admin and then put profile_name.bak

As you log again a fresh profile will be created and you had backed up the old one

2) Profiles get corrupted by many things, still MS don't know...but it's wise to make a fresh one from time to time as many things gets stacked on the profile and becomes slow with time and in some cases unstable..

Please Enable the ADMINISTRATOR user in VISTA and install office with it

Regards
Sergio


----------



## Tomasdepomas (Oct 16, 2008)

I found the solution and described it over here:
http://forums.techarena.in/office-setup/1024781.htm#post4028361

The fix deals with the "preparing to install" pop-ups & the "Configuring Microsoft office..."

Greetings


----------

